# Contrasting Olympics shots



## rcarca (Sep 3, 2012)

A couple of Olympics shots - one of Laura Robson, the GB No1 female tennis player, and one of the Beach Volley Ball "arena"




Laura Robson by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: Canon 7D, 70-300mm DO at 300mm, 1/2000sec, f8.0, ISO1250




Beach Volley Ball by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: Canon 7D, 15-85mm at 15mm, 1/1600sec, f5.0, ISO100

The entertainment:



Beach Volley Ball - The Entertainment by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF Canon 7D, 70-300mm DO at 210mm, 1/800sec, f5.6, ISO100

The sport



Beach Volley Ball - The Sport by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: Canon 7D, 70-300mm DO at 300mm, 1/800sec, f5.6, ISO100

Richard


----------

